# Ratty poll... are you veg?--POLL ADDED, please vote



## sublimegirl232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I was wondering how many people who owned ratties are vegetarian/vegan? I'm curious to see because a lot of rat people can be surprisingly heavilly into animal rights, so if you are let me know and if not, you can still tell me


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I'm not a vegetarian because my health requires me to have lots of protein (I'm diabetic) and I found I could not do it from being a vegetarian. I did try though...

However, I'm extremely choosy about where the meat I eat comes from. I only buy humanely raised organic meats and fish. 

-Rozaylia


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

Unforunately I'm pretty much a carnivore .. not a fan of fruit/veg at all.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I'm heavy into rescuing pets

I'm extremely involved with wildlife conservation as well as protecting the environment. I live in a area where both of these issues are under extreme threat. I'm 41 yrs old & in my short lifetime I have seen many areas of Florida DESTROYED beyond ever being restored to its original state. Entire coast lines concreted over with no regard to the wildlife or marine life that can only thrive in these limited pristine areas. There are so many animals that are now faced with disease because of the run off of crap created by just living in areas where lands were drained in order to make them suitable to build on. 

Those creatures who were here long before us I tend to focus on because nothing is being done to ensure they will be here for future generations to see & learn about.

but I'm a carnivore & I somewhat view food stock on a different level than preservation of an indigenous species that has not been cultivated & modified as being a food source... but please read on before firing back

I did the vegan thing for a solid three years. I tried this because of my conviction of animal rights & because I also wanted to make healthy choices in life but I didn't feel any healthier because of it. I didn't sense any phenomenal change in my health & I sure didn't feel that my food choices made any difference in the grand scheme of it all. Eventually it was the smell of a steak that broke the trend for me.

I understand that there needs to be some major overhauling with the manner in which food stock is raised & processed... don't get me wrong. It just isn't up there on the list of many causes that I wish to be actively involved in... & by active I don't mean I feel these issues are worthy of talking about... I'm talking about getting out there & getting in the face of people who have the power to effect change & vote in laws that will promote change. There is one thing to talk about all the things that are wrong in the world but talk is only talk.

I personally find other causes that I am directly involved with to be a priority & those I actively participate in.... It is a huge fraked up world out there & it is plagued with far more issues out there than we can take on all at once.

So kudos to those of you who are actively out there fighting the fight for food stock animals. (& I stress that is those who do far more than personal lifestyle/dietary choices that are the ones that are truly making a difference)

Everyone has a voice... be heard but be heard by those that can effect change, not just heard by the peanut crowd.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*



A1APassion said:


> I'm heavy into rescuing pets
> There is one thing to talk about all the things that are wrong in the world but talk is only talk.


I so agree. 

-Rozaylia


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I am into animal rights but could never be a vegetarian... I LOVE YOU CHIKKUN D:


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I'm a guilty carnivore.

Though I'm insanely picky about where animal products come from, and I only eat Beef, Chicken and Pork. I hate the taste of fish anyway X.x


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I try to avoid pork. I don't like fish.

I mostly eat chicken or turkey, and beef only sometimes.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I eat meat like once a week...
Usually because I am tempted past the point of no return by pulled pork sandwiches or cheeseburgers.


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

Aah, carnivore here D: I don't really get to choose where my meat comes from, living under my parents' roof. I prefer chicken over any other meat, but we do actually get steak often - more than I'd like, really, or think is necessary (red meat is supposed to be moderated but we have it here about twice a week, on average). Can't eat fish, though  Hate the taste, hate the smell, hate all those little bones. Fortunately for me, the only fish we eat around here is fish my parents catch, and my brother and mom eat it while my dad and I get something else. I'm basically a clone of my father, food preferences included. D:

But don't get me wrong! I love my fruits and veggies too.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I eat meat as well because it's important to my diet. I am diabetic as well....type 1. I just don't have the option to not eat meat. It's pretty much eat meat or die. Besides, meat tastes good, lol. I do try to get meat that was raised in humane conditions but other than that I'm a meat lover, lol. I just think that certain animals were put here to eat and, to me, it's obvious with our bodies need to have a protein source that we were made to consume those things....no offense to those that are vegitarians. I respect all peoples feelings and know that we are all different


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

i've been vegetarian for ten years, and almost vegan for a little over a year. i say "almost" vegan because i do eat honey (my dad's a beekeeper, though) and i do eat eggs, only the eggs from my friend's ranch (because i've seen her chickens firsthand and i know they're happy!). other than the honey and those specific eggs, i don't eat any other animal products and i try very hard to stay away from using animal biproducts in other ways.

yeah, probably the reason i love my pets so much and the reason i don't use animals for food come from similar roots. but there are health reasons, too- heart disease and diabetes run in my family, and studies show that a vegetarian/vegan diet reduces your risk of getting these conditions, and can even reverse the effects.


----------



## lil-lith (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I've been a vegetarian for three whole days, starting on my birthday last Friday.

It's something that's been on my mind for a while now, and I still can't properly express why I no longer wish to eat meat. I think it's the fact that animals are being kept in such deplorable conditions without it being a necessity. Humans aren't carnivores, there's really no justifiable reason for people to eat as much meat as they do.

Oh, and vegetarian =/= animal activist. I try not to personally add to animal suffering, but I don't feel compelled to clean up other people's messes.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

i've been a vegetarian for about 5 years now. my mom works on a farm (and i volunteer there) and i got attached to every cow and pig that we had to raise. i know it doesn't bother some people, but i was sickened by the fact that i might be eating one of my "pets". one huge steer named Nebula finally made up my mind for me. he was the best cow ever.. so big, yet he'd let little kids hang off of him. everyone on the farm begged the boss to keep him, and even offered to buy him and donate him so he could just live there, but she still sent him off... 

same goes for a pig we had last year. he was like a big dog. whenever i'd walk by him, i'd always say "Gilbert.. are you a happy pig??" and he'd run around and squeal. i'd always sit in his run-in and he'd just flop over next to me and lay his head in my lap. my sweet boy sold for *$10* at market. i could have easily bought him.

i was at school when they sent him away, so i didn't even get to say goodbye. my mom texted me telling me the news and i sobbed in the middle of sign language class. luckily Zack was in the class to comfort me, but most people made fun of me when they found out why i was upset. "it's only a pig. honestly, get over it"

well. here's the happy Gilbert boy. r.i.p. boo.


----------



## Kkkk-Aaaww (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I've been a vegetarian for about three years. Although I don't agree with the way many animals are farmed for their meat, the reason I'm vegetarian is that I'm actually allergic to it.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*



MariHxc said:


> same goes for a pig we had last year. he was like a big dog. whenever i'd walk by him, i'd always say "Gilbert.. are you a happy pig??" and he'd run around and squeal. i'd always sit in his run-in and he'd just flop over next to me and lay his head in my lap. my sweet boy sold for *$10* at market. i could have easily bought him.
> 
> i was at school when they sent him away, so i didn't even get to say goodbye. my mom texted me telling me the news and i sobbed in the middle of sign language class. luckily Zack was in the class to comfort me, but most people made fun of me when they found out why i was upset. "it's only a pig. honestly, get over it"


Awww that's so sad, I'm sorry  . He had a good time with you and knew you loved him.


----------



## lil-lith (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*



MariHxc said:


> whenever i'd walk by him, i'd always say "Gilbert.. are you a happy pig??" and he'd run around and squeal.


I just awww'd irl.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*



Kellye said:


> I eat meat as well because it's important to my diet. I am diabetic as well....type 1. I just don't have the option to not eat meat. It's pretty much eat meat or die. Besides, meat tastes good, lol. I do try to get meat that was raised in humane conditions but other than that I'm a meat lover, lol. I just think that certain animals were put here to eat and, to me, it's obvious with our bodies need to have a protein source that we were made to consume those things....no offense to those that are vegitarians. I respect all peoples feelings and know that we are all different


Yep! It's true about us diabetics. Living and being healthy is important to me. 

-Rozaylia


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I'm an omnivore and have no guilt about it.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*



Kkkk-Aaaww said:


> the reason I'm vegetarian is that I'm actually allergic to it.


 :?: Explain.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*



Forensic said:


> I'm an omnivore and have no guilt about it.


I second that. I love my veggies as much as I love meat!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I was a vegetarian for probably around 5 or 6 years ish. My health seemed to be affected though so now I do again. I stopped eating meat after I watched a Bernard Matthews undercover program in RE, it was horrible! 8O. I may go back to not eating meat again in the future.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I'm a vegetarian, reason being because of factory farms... there isn't anywhere around here that sells free range meat, so I just stopped eating it full stop.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I was vegeterian for about 2 years when I was much younger. My health quickly declined though, and I eventually ended up passing out in the shower (trip to the emergency room) and was incredibly anaemic for many years afterwards. I'm not saying being vegeterian is unhealthy, and there are healthy ways to do it. I was quite young at the time (13, I think) and I imagine my growing body couldn't cope with the lack of protein. Also, a lot of people try to remedy the lack of iron issue with iron supplements, but many other vitamins are required to successfully process iron, and these vitamins are most readily available from meat (you can get them from other sources if you're willing to try).

As for the whole 'humans aren't carnivores' and 'meat is bad for you' points, I'm not sure how I feel about those. I think a lot of the evidence presented by animal rights organisations (PETA,etc) have elements of truth, but are exagerated or not fully investigated.

I am now an omnivore, and I don't think I should feel guilty about it. I eat reasonable portions of meat, but I love vegetables and lots of vegeterian foods (tofu, things like that). But I have recently been considering going vegeterian again, for various reasons. My boyfiend has been vegeterian for about 7 years. For him it's because he doesn't actually like the taste of meat. He also knows that he himself couldn't slaughter and cook an animal. Therefore, he doesn't feel right eating animals.


----------



## furbaby (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

Vegetarian, but I was raised that way. I eat seafood occasionally and turkey on Thanksgiving. Soy products, though. Trying to be a better vegetarian (it's hard at college), but not because of animal rights-- dietary preferences. I like vegetarian food much more. I don't think eating Vegetarian/Vegan really helps animal rights-- because not all animals cultivated and processed for consumption are inhumanely treated. Some animals that aren't eaten are more poorly treated (dogs, cats, etc.) and that's what I care about and spend my efforts working against.


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

Most of the time I prefer vegies, but I will eat meat in moderation. I'll take a grilled cheese sandwich over meat, any day though.


----------



## triffeh (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I'm unapologetic about the fact that I am an omnivore and will eat anything that won't make me sick (much like rats). I feel no guilt - _**** sapiens_ is the top of the food chain, after all. I also love fishing and eating fish. I dove hunt from time to time, they are delicious, though I don't hunt deer due to the inconveniences of doing so (licensing, cleaning, expense, etc.) though I probably would more often if I owned property out of town - I really dislike deer, more so because semi-tame ones live near me in San Antonio and make terrible nuisances of themselves. Venison is very tasty though.

I eat meat at least once a day, usually chicken or pork, and beef at least once a week. Chicken wins mostly due to convenience - it freezes very well so it's easy for me to thaw and cook after a long day of work (I have long hours and long commutes).

The rats get a tiny piece of whatever meat I'm eating unless it's heavily spiced - I doubt they'd like chicken that's been stir-fried with habanero peppers - since I don't wanna upset their stomachs. Due to this I've found that the food they seem to be most greedy for is bacon.

-mark


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*



collisiontheory89 said:


> As for the whole 'humans aren't carnivores' and 'meat is bad for you' points, I'm not sure how I feel about those.


Well, we're not carnivores. We're structurally omnivores. We have features common to both carnivores and herbivores. But yeah, meat isn't bad for you. A lot of the studies linking it to higher instances of colon cancer, heart failure and diabetes were done by biased organizations that either falsified or twisted evidence, or did not take into consideration other factors such as artificial sweetener intake, heavily processed food intake, etc.


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I love cows, I think their the cutest things BUT they're pretty darned tasty too. I HAVE to have meat. Veggies, i've never been a big fan of. I like corn and peas and carrots but I could do without the rest. I LOOOVE fruit though =D


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

just wondering something... those of you who are vegetarian, and don't plan on "going back", did you ever like the taste of meat?

i think with me, the fact that i always preferred veggies and fruit (even as a baby) was a big factor. i NEVER thought meat tasted good. you know the classic parent/kid argument, "you will not get up from this table until you eat your veggies, young lady!"? i remember sitting at the kitchen table for literally HOURS, staring down one piece of chicken/steak/roast, the rest of my plate totally bare. i just COULDN'T eat it without drowning it in something else, absurd amounts of ketchup or mustard, and i'd gag anyway. usually mom gave up and let me go. by the time i was 11 i was able to present her with my own research about vegetarianism, and she was finally like, "fine! eat what you want!" the rest is history. and i've survived a decade- so far so good.

this is why i kind of believe vegetarianism's just "right" for some people, and maybe not for others.

anyone else?


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I'm a carnivor big time, but can't stand fish or any kind or seafood at all. I could never be vegan I would DIE without cheese!!! I buy my beef from a local farmer, he raises them and he gets 1/2 the cow, I get 1/2 the cow. He owns a huge dairy farm and all his animals are grass fed free range. Chicken I get from another farmer along with eggs. Pork I'm stuck buying at the store, but we don't eat alot of it (I'm not a fan so my family is deprived because of it haha). 

I have a few friends who are vegitarian or vegan, but they aren't psycho about it putting others down so it doesn't bother me and when they come to my house I accomodate their dietary needs. It bothers me though when people try to put their opinions on others especially my children. I knew a guy who asked my then 3 year old if he knew what he was eating. My son looked at him and said "yep ham" the guy said "some pig had to die because you decided to eat that". God love my son because his response was "I didn't decide to eat it, my mommy made it for me and pig is good" then he took another bite. If you can go without meat more power to you, but I don't have the willpower nor the desire to truly go through with it. To each his or her own. I'm sure they save hundreds of animals every day because of their decision, but no way could I handle that lifestyle change.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

Me, I love meat. I love veggies and fruit too. I'm a true omnivore!


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I was a vegetarian for three months like...seven years ago? It made me gain so much weight because I wasn't an extremely picky eater but I was craving protein all the time and I didn't like beans. So I was always eating eggs and dairy and fake vegetarian meat which is loaded with fat. All this talk of better sources of meat makes me want Chipotle. Mmmm.


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I say im half vegetarian.
Im picky with meats, everyone hates it.
i cant eat meat with any fat or its connected to bone, or mixed meats im not a fan with any meats... hehe and im not a fan of vegetables too much... that leaves me with junk food. I don't worry about putting on weight.

I have a fast metabolism.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

Interesting discussion.

I'm omni, myself. Grew up eating venison, to the point I'm sick of it, and won't eat it now except when my hubby makes jerky or summer sausage. Growing up in a hunting family, I learned the importance of ethical hunting, and of conservation. Nothing made my father more angry than finding a perfectly good buck in the woods with the antlers or head missing, and the meat gone to waste. 

As for beef, chicken, etc, I buy free-range and farm raised whenever possible (as opposed to factory farmed), but sometimes the financial realities of raising a family take precedence.

I agree with what's been said, that diet's a very personal descision, and everyone has to make it for themselves. It's been interesting reading folks' reasons.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*



CrazyBones said:


> I say im half vegetarian.
> Im picky with meats, everyone hates it.
> i cant eat meat with any fat or its connected to bone, or mixed meats im not a fan with any meats... hehe and im not a fan of vegetables too much... that leaves me with junk food. I don't worry about putting on weight.
> 
> I have a fast metabolism.


You should worry about malnutrition. :? 

I went pure veg once in my life when my body decided to go through a phase where it didn't produce the enzymes necessary for me to digest it. Meat made me very, very sick. During that time I ate a lot of beans and cheese to get protein, and I've always loved fresh fruit and veggies, so that wasn't a problem. My friend at the time who was a vegetarian by choice, however, had a diet that consisted solely of cheese fries and pizza rolls. She was pale, anemic and very overweight.


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I hear what your saying, i eat junk food but not everyday, I like my stir fry and spagetti, i even create my own foods with some meat so i know how its been handled.
I mostly live on dairy.
With my vegetables, i don't like the regular thats alwaysed served on your plate nearly every night, but i have to say im love my patatoes 

Im not a person that goes around eating pizza and meat pies everyday, but with the food thats beaing made these days, is discusting.

But there is a time we all will die of something, if its food,everyone should be worried. Theres not always a good diet.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

i had a friend once that said she was vegatarin. and she did refuse to eat meat. but here was her problem. she hated veggies and most fruit. she lived off grains (she didn't like pastas either....), cheese and junk food. i'm really not sure how she managed. before she went veg she mainly consisted off of meat and bread. she ate less junk food back then too. i don't know if her diet is the same. i do know that trying to cook for her when she visited was ****. but in anycase she's still kicking. we've grown apart over the years but i still hear from her on occassion. 

as for me, when i was a kid i HATED veggies and had to let my fruit sit out on the counter for hours to get to room temperature before i would eat it, by which time i had either forgotten about it or didn't want it anymore. loved bananas though and they were already sitting on the counter! 

when i was pregnant with my son the smell of pork made me nauseous. now, even 5 years later i can't eat pork products without feeling ucky. and i LOVE pepperoni....  but it has decided to hate me. 

now i LOVE fish. there's this little japanese resturant in my city that i would love to eat at every night. their eel dish is divine and LOVE the umeboishi! but the BF hates all fish. won't even try it. personally i dislike breaded fish. but i have discovered that fish is probably the most versitile of meats. the flavor changes with how you cook it, and the texture changes with the type of fish and cut and how you prepare it. dad and i made a salmon thing. we wanted to try a few new dishes. all the same fish in each dish but each one had a different texture and flavor. my fav was the charred salmon with greens in a balsamic vinger dressing salad. that was just beautiful. though his lemon fish was good and the bbq-ed fished was very nice too. of the fie cooked ones the open campfire with the fish wrapped in seasoned seaweed and smoked over top of the fire was the best (though the most difficult to do). i can't convince the bf of this though.... 

so in our house, pork is out. fish is out. what we have left is chicken and cow. now that my crazy uncle has passed on i don't get anymore venison or moose. the son and the bf don't like veggies either. the bf doesn't like fruit at all either. he eats a lot of junk and pasta. right now he doesn't care. his body has a fast enough metabolism to take the abuse. but i keep telling him with his diet he''l be dead at 40 if he doesn't change. that his body his not going to be as accepting for much longer. but between them and me we have very little good food. i love veggies now. i can't get enough of them anymore. and i try to get the son to be the same way. she started eating meat now, so long as he thinks its chicken. 

i've breifly considered going veg but i could not give up my meat. i love it too much and i don't think my personal diet is going to make the mill farms any less happy. even if thousands of people did not eat meat the mill farms would still function. and they would not see any reason to change their practices unless people got in a stink about that specifically. i want to help better the lives of animals, make it so they are respected for the scarifice, but my own life gets in the way. university and the child and the rats take upa great deal of my time. there is only so much time in a day. i commend the people that have enough time and i hope their voice is heard. but for right now, i'm not in a position to do much of anything for the farm animals.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I'm heavily into animal rights...they shouldn't be abused, killing should be come quickly and humanely...while the animal is alive they should have the best life possible. That being said human beings are omnivores, and I embrace that. My fiance would argue I'm pretty close to being vegitarian, but I do eat some meat none the less...just not as much as her haha.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I was vegan for about a year like 3 years ago. I don't know why I started eating meat again, I can't even really remember. I love meat now though. When I was vegan I lost a TON of weight, which was awesome. I gained a lot of weight back since then, and have recently changed my diet. I eat only a little meat now, and mainly fruits and vegetables. And I've lost the weight again. 
I feel bad eating meat when I think about it, but I try not to. I know that's bad, but oh well. If I knew the cow/pig/chicken whatever, then I wouldn't be able to eat it. As long as I don't think about it...


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

I'm a vegetarian on the cusp of being vegan. I try to buy vegan products and cook vegan in the home; however, I will eat dairy products outside of my home. I suspect I may become vegan in time but that's really what I need at this point. 

If I knew the animals were treated perfectly, then i'd have no problem eating eggs or dairy (even if it is a bit unnatural) but the way we obtain most of our meat and dairy is horrible. 

I don't judge or preach to people who choose to eat meat but I do find that people are quick to tease/judge me because they suspect I am doing the same. It's hard at times because I SHOULDN'T have to deal with some of the things I do but when/if I defend myself suddenly I'm the snooty vegetarian extremist.....sigh......

btw you should attach an actual poll to this thread so we can see the percentage of people who are/are not on the forum!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Ratty poll... are you veg?*

dietary poll added. please vote. i also added some other dietary options that have not been discussed yet but that i think would be interesting to talk about.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

LOL... love the selections.... FINALLY a poll that I can actually participate in


I had to go with opportunist... because we eat whateverthehell is on sale when I go shopping. 

I put together very balanced meals cooked from scratch most days but there are nights when we do leftover cleanup, especially after I cook all weekend. I kid you not... dinner for me last Monday night was spaghetti with meat sauce from Friday night, butternut squash from Sunday night, some green beans from Saturday & a slice of keylime pie. Leftover night can often be rather interesting!

Tonight I made roast beef on the BBQ grill rotisserie, sweet yellow corn/baby peas mix & pasta with Parmesan & Herb sauce. 

We'll se how much of that makes it to the Monday Night Opportunist Meal night....LOL


----------



## fleur.cirocco (Jun 14, 2008)

I find this a really interesting discussion. It's great to hear people's views on this topic.
I'm vegetarian. Haven't been for long though.. About 1.5 years. But then, I am only 16.  
I have always been against animals being killed for food. However, I always had the opinion that if I didn't eat it, someone else would it it regardless. And so me being vegetarian wouldn't prevent the animals from being slaughtered. Plus, I'm not sure I would have been allowed to become vegetarian much younger than I did. 
But it got to the point that I felt guilty every time I ate some meat. So I decided to become vegetarian. 
I feel much healthier now that I'm a vegetarian, also. Yes, it's natural for humans to be omnivores.. But nowadays, there's so many alternative ways of getting protein into our bodies that it's no longer a _necessity_.
I intend to become vegan when I'm a little older. Not right now though, for a couple of reasons.. One; I don't believe it's entirely healthy right now, when I'm not quite an adult and my body still needs a lot of protein to grow. And two; I don't feel as strongly on dairy products as I do on meat products. I don't agree with animals being used and abused for their dairy. However, so long as they're kept and treated well, I'm okay with having milk and cheese etc. But yeah, if it's a healthy option for me, I will be vegan in a few years.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

hmm, i voted "vegan" because it's closest, but there's no option for vegetarian with no dairy but very occasional eggs... i also think it's kind of unfair that "omnivore"s the only "balanced" option. i think that's pretty misleading, and a common misunderstanding, like vegetarians are missing something essential, or unbalanced.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

amandahoney said:


> hmm, i voted "vegan" because it's closest, but there's no option for vegetarian with no dairy but very occasional eggs... i also think it's kind of unfair that "omnivore"s the only "balanced" option. i think that's pretty misleading, and a common misunderstanding, like vegetarians are missing something essential, or unbalanced.


your totally reading far more into that than what is being said


balanced as in selections of all food groups not just one which is what an omnivore diet is... no way was that a shot at other diets

I went with opportunist 

I've done vegan & vegetarian... wasn't my gig... I love my fruits & veggies so I couldn't be a complete carnivore... omnivore just came across as boring by the selections so opportunists seem to describe this house best.... especially when it comes to my kids. They eat whatever is easy to fix or is already laid out there to consume. If that isn't opportunistic then I don't know what is.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm an omnivore - I prefer vegetables - I LOVE vegetables but I eat meat now - I'm still very picky about how it's cooked and all. I was actually a vegetarian for 10 years, from the time I was 15 till 25 - but last year I actually started eating meat again - and my health improved so dramatically!

I get sick WAY less often, and I used to have these weird anemic attacks where I'd get all dizzy and sweaty and weak and scare my boyfriend. 

I haven't had any since I started on the meat again . . . and now I must go - I hear my ratties destroying something. :?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

amandahoney said:


> hmm, i voted "vegan" because it's closest, but there's no option for vegetarian with no dairy but very occasional eggs... i also think it's kind of unfair that "omnivore"s the only "balanced" option. i think that's pretty misleading, and a common misunderstanding, like vegetarians are missing something essential, or unbalanced.


i'm sorry you feel this way. i did not intend for there to be any offense. really we all have to go with what's closest. there would be no way in the scope of this for fun poll to cover all the possible variations in diet. aren't there like 5 levels to being vegan? 

i picked omnivore because i try to aim for a balance from all food groups without leaving any out. i rarely succeed but this is what i try to do. likely our house is much more opportunistic. we can't afford a lot of foods and our fridge sucks and so does not keep veggies and fruits for long. 

by balanced i only meant that it does not leave a food group out. vegartarins leave out meat and carnivores leave out the veggies and fruits. it was not intended to imply that any of the other dietary choices is necessarily "unbalanced" nutritionally. i'm sure there are alternatives to getting the needed protein, vitimins and minerals that the missing food group would supply to keep the diet balanced in nutritional requirements.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I chose omnivore, since my diet is pretty balanced between the food groups. Growing up, we were one of those weird families who still had dinner together, and my mom always had a meat, a veg and a starch, be it potatoes, pasta, bread, etc. (Yes, potatoes are a starch, for those who like to try and sneak them into the "I eat veggies!" category.)

I actually don't feel satisfied if a meal doesn't incorporate all three, and will run to the store five minutes before dinner to pick up a head of lettuce or a loaf of French bread if something is missing.


----------



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

I've been vegan for 13 years. I was a meat eater for 25 years before changing to a vegan diet. I like my diet. I am not a health nut so I do get to eat fun "junk" food when I feel like it but for the most part, I try to eat a healthy and "balanced" selection of vegan foods.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> i think that's pretty misleading, and a common misunderstanding, like vegetarians are missing something essential, or unbalanced.


I know twitch didn't mean anything by the choices presented but you did bring up an interesting point. A lot of people don't understand how you can survive without meat. 

I work with children, and most of them don't understand being a vegetarian. This one child was trying to explain how perplexing it was to him by drawing a plate in the air point out where the vegetables and sides were suppose to go, and asked me what do you put here (point to where the meat should be)? He just couldn't comprehend it!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm an omnivore. I love fruits and veggies and i like meat. I would very much like to be vegetarian. But i don't think i have the strenght to go through with it.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

God gave us all of the fruits and veggies and yes, even meats. I eat them all! 
And I have to say, I couldn't live without wild game! Rabbit, Gray Squirrel, Antelope, Elk, Deer, Quail, and Dove. All some of my favorites. Yeah, my family hunts!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Your story about the kid made me chuckle, Mopy. I worked with the YMCA up until this past May and the kids "made fun of me" (all good-naturedly, of course) for being a vegetarian. They didn't seem to get it quite right. I often got comments like, "You like rock and roll? How can you? YOU'RE A VEGETARIAN" or "YOU'RE SO MEAN. I THOUGHT YOU WERE A VEGETARIAN." I think little kids equate vegetarianism with... being a peaceful quaker or something. LOL.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

. . . .I just took the use of the word "balanced" as meaning, a little something from all the different food groups. . . . 

I like Twitch's description as an opportunistic eater - "Opportunistic" should have been added in as an option - I swear that's what all of my friends are. They eat what they can, when they can, as much as they can. 
Like, I've seen 2 of them eat "all you can eat pancakes" until they were gagging. 
-I'm much more like a rattie - I hoard food.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I dunno if I could eat pancakes until I drop but Indian food!!!!! YUM! My friends and I use the term "Indian food full" when we are feeling too full to breathe!


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

im technically just a vegetarian but im almost a vegan. i dont eat meat and im lactose intolerant so i only drink soy milk and what not. the only reason im not vegan is because i eat eggs from my own free range chickens.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

Volkl said:


> i eat eggs from my own free range chickens.


I want my own free-range chickens. I heard right after eggs are laid they're soft - that's so cool.

Or I want my own free-range bantam chickens - then I can have miniature eggs - and I'll make miniature omelettes like remy did in ratatouille.  

(here's a pic I found of a full-grown bantam)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

Suzuks said:


> . . . .I just took the use of the word "balanced" as meaning, a little something from all the different food groups. . . .
> 
> I like Twitch's description as an opportunistic eater - "Opportunistic" should have been added in as an option - I swear that's what all of my friends are. They eat what they can, when they can, as much as they can.
> Like, I've seen 2 of them eat "all you can eat pancakes" until they were gagging.
> -I'm much more like a rattie - I hoard food.


there is an option for the opprotunistic eater. its at the bottom of the vote.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

twitch said:


> amandahoney said:
> 
> 
> > hmm, i voted "vegan" because it's closest, but there's no option for vegetarian with no dairy but very occasional eggs... i also think it's kind of unfair that "omnivore"s the only "balanced" option. i think that's pretty misleading, and a common misunderstanding, like vegetarians are missing something essential, or unbalanced.
> ...


no no no, i wasn't offended... i got kind of distracted by work this weekend and didn't respond to that sooner, but no, i wasn't offended at all. yes, you're right, i know it would be incredibly complicated to try and cover every possible option. and i totally appreciate what you were trying to do with the poll. i found the results really interesting.

i guess i just wanted to make the point that "meat" isn't a food group by itself- the food group is "proteins" and it involves eggs, dry beans, and nuts as other sources of protein, which i, and other vegetarians, get plenty of! you don't like _every_ vegetable or _every_ fruit, do you? think of it that way. there are some veggies you probably don't eat. and there are some proteins i don't eat. but it's still "balanced" because the nutrition's there, if you do it right.

check out veganfoodpyramid.com for a visual.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> I often got comments like, "You like rock and roll? How can you? YOU'RE A VEGETARIAN" or "YOU'RE SO MEAN. I THOUGHT YOU WERE A VEGETARIAN." I think little kids equate vegetarianism with... being a peaceful quaker or something. LOL.


LOL I LOVE the you're so mean comment! Kids always think people who don't let them get away with murder are mean! Also I think life would be easier (sort of) if I was a quaker!!!


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

I have to say, iam going to become a vegetarian.
When i was watching jamie oliver and showing us the caged chickens and killing them on television, and showing baby chicks suffercating made me cry bad.
I can't stand animals dying or any cruelty...even though we kill animals for us to eat to survive, i just can't stand it.

Meat gives us protien, but i can't think about animals dying...
How would you feel staying in a cage for years no real air or sunlight, just in a small cage being used, and later Bang!! your dead.

I know alot of people out there loves their meat and say its normal.
But just because we are the most intelligent living creature yet here..Does not mean we should rule the world and make things suffer... Animals should get the respect that we get from everyone else.

Thats just my saying.


----------

